
USAF requirement will keep SpaceX from landing Falcon 9 booster after GPS launch - ourmandave
https://spaceflightnow.com/2018/12/17/air-force-requirements-will-keep-spacex-from-recovering-falcon-9-booster-after-gps-launch/
======
goodcanadian
The title makes it sound political, but really, the requirements are
technical, related to launch weight and desired orbit.

